
Examining Your Life - mtsolitary
http://mtsolitary.com/journal/xxx.html
======
pmdulaney
I think it was back in the 80's that I saw a documentary about cocaine. It
said that cocaine was so powerful that once you became a user something like a
sunset over the ocean or the hearing of the final movement of Beethoven's 9th
would no longer send a shiver down your spine. I thought: If young people knew
that cocaine would make them aesthetic cripples they would never touch the
stuff.

Well, since you mention alcohol, let me say this. Did you know that alcohol is
a powerful carcinogen? I mention this whenever I can because it seems to be a
little known fact. Both my parents were alcoholics and both died of cancer.

------
mugconstanza
Nice graphs. And kudos for putting it out there

